# Why Why Why???!!!!???!?!?!?



## Kirk (Jan 28, 2003)

I used to NEVER get sick.  I was the one with perfect attendance
in high school, and boat loads of sick time built up at work, and
a bunch of comp time built up, etc.  But since I've started kenpo,
a year and a  half ago, I've been sick like 10 times.  Everytime
the workout starts to get where I can kick it up a notch, I get
sick.  It's almost as if my body is rejecting getting healthy or
something.  It's so damned irritating.  I went to the Dr today, and
I've got 3 things wrong with me, that the dr predicts will take over
a week to help me get rid of.  


K, just venting.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, maybe you just need better fuel- the simple stuff. Water vitamins, zinc, enough sleep. I've been training five years now, and my diet has changed a lot over the last couple of years out of neccessity. 

Sounds frustrating as hell, though. Good luck.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 28, 2003)

Billy Lear actually had a great  idea on the subject.  It's all the
kids training before us.  They're little viral carrying machines!
It makes perfect sense.


----------



## white belt (Jan 28, 2003)

Talk to your Instructor!!!!

The schools ductwork or furnace may have something wrong.  I have a Nighthawk Carbon Monoxide Detector in my school and I regularly change the furnace filters.  If he/she are very clean, look at the possibilty of a reaction to their cleanser/s.  Did this "illness" start kicking up after the cold weather set in?

Just some ideas,
white belt


----------



## Kirk (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white belt _
> *Talk to your Instructor!!!!
> 
> The schools ductwork or furnace may have something wrong.  I have a Nighthawk Carbon Monoxide Detector in my school and I regularly change the furnace filters.  If he/she are very clean, look at the possibilty of a reaction to their cleanser/s.  Did this "illness" start kicking up after the cold weather set in?
> ...



We don't really have cold weather, per se, but it started during
"cold weather season".  Down here it'll get cold for about a week,
and then warm right back up again.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *We don't really have cold weather, per se, but it started during
> "cold weather season".  Down here it'll get cold for about a week,
> and then warm right back up again. *




...what is ..."cold" considered in Texas..?...  people in Florida consider 60 F cold...that's a friggin spring day!  people in sweatshirts and sweaters and I'm good to go in a t-shirt and jeans...oy.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...what is ..."cold" considered in Texas..?...  people in Florida consider 60 F cold...that's a friggin spring day!  people in sweatshirts and sweaters and I'm good to go in a t-shirt and jeans...oy. *



hehehe .. that's about it ... 60! brrrrr


----------



## white belt (Jan 28, 2003)

Kirk,

Plenty of soap in the restrooms?  Kenpo uses a lot of hands.  

white belt


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2003)

Start doing like we do, have a bottle of hand sanitizer available.  After each lesson, disinfect your hands immediately, before getting inot your car or anything.  Who knows, you may start a trend and start having healthy people around you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2003)

I think its just cuz he's gettin old.....hoggin all that heat, making the rest of the US freeze...


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I think its just cuz he's gettin old.....hoggin all that heat, making the rest of the US freeze...
> 
> *



Jealous! :rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 29, 2003)

All you folks razzing FL's weather are jealous...JEALOUS!

Ahem.

I second the notion of checking the ductwork out.  I used to get sick all the time at one of my former jobs.  Cleaning crew took a peek at the ducts one day and found an inch-thick coating of...stuff.  It suddenly became clear as to why I would feel fine until I got into work, and would feel fine when I went home, but would be hacking and coughing throughout my shift.

Cthulhu


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Jealous! :rofl: *



Damn straight I am.  I had to shovel somewhere between 4 -6 inches again this morning before I could go to work.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 30, 2003)

What's cold?     Snow? whats that?

oh well....... it's only 75 degrees here today....


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 30, 2003)

Boy!  It sounds like you have it rooooouuuuuggggghhhhh!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 30, 2003)

Not too rough...... it is getting better ..... today it is forcasted for 82.  So we will suffer thru the spell, I guess.

Thanks for the concern, however  

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Not too rough...... it is getting better ..... today it is forcasted for 82.  So we will suffer thru the spell, I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the concern, however
> ...



Oh; Mr.C, that really hurts.  I've got 17 right now.


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 30, 2003)

Its not the heat its the humidity!! Even if it is January.....Must be nice Mr. C  Wearing thermals are really comfortable you should try it sometime HAHAHA


----------



## Samurai (Jan 30, 2003)

In Indiana is was 1 degree this morning......JUST ONE

I am a native San Diego California person.  This Indiana weather BITES

Jeremy Bays


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah- we had 1 degree on Tuesday, but yesterday it was a whopping 21 degrees! And it's fairly warm today too. 

I just wish the sun would come out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 30, 2003)

I hate it when its this cold...I mean, on monday when it hit single digits, we had to wear teeshirts when we went swimming in the lake...

was V. annoying.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I hate it when its this cold...I mean, on monday when it hit single digits, we had to wear teeshirts when we went swimming in the lake...
> 
> was V. annoying. *



Weird.  It's in the 70's here, but we had to do the same thing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 30, 2003)

See the humor forum for a comparision of Buffalo to Texas....


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *What's cold?     Snow? whats that?
> 
> oh well....... it's only 75 degrees here today....
> ...


Jason,
Wait til he sees what we have on tap for him in March! :EG:*BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

He'd better bring a jacket!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Damn straight I am.  I had to shovel somewhere between 4 -6 inches again this morning before I could go to work.  *



See, I told you my curses would work! 

THe Goldenone cannot protect you now.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *THe Goldenone cannot protect you now. *



  I thought he was all powerful???:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  I thought he was all powerful???:asian: *



His powers are fading, the New Lord of The Sith (ME) is taking over!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *His powers are fading, the New Lord of The Sith (ME) is taking over! *




Then there must be a duel for supremacy!!! At once.:rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 1, 2003)

well not only the filters in the heat and air ducts but if you have kids training there... then that can cause a problem too... kids bring in all kinds of little bugs with them from school... can get pretty annoying... especially strep throat... main thing is to use the hand santizer like everyone is saying and keep your hands clean... also wash your uniform more often during the cold and flu season as it will pick up any germs from the mats at your school... other than that not much else i can think of to tell ya


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Then there must be a duel for supremacy!!! At once.:rofl: *



Get Don King in here at once, for the negotiations!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *His powers are fading, the New Lord of The Sith (ME) is taking over! *



I have just been on retreat re-energizing my force cells.    The Kenpo-Diet I have been on has shed 25 #'s and I continue to drop more.

Be afraid.......... Be very Afraid!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I have just been on retreat re-energizing my force cells.    The Kenpo-Diet I have been on has shed 25 #'s and I continue to drop more.
> 
> Be afraid.......... Be very Afraid!!!! *



You should not have come back!:2pistols:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You should not have come back!:2pistols:
> *



You needent feel threatened young sith, better jedi have failed to topple my Imperial Powers,  besides........ you still have  usefulness to me ....... I can use you as a bad example.....

Muhaaaaaaaahahaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaa

:jediduel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2003)

You willlll kill Luuke SkyWallkeer!!!!!  Hiss.....Hiss....


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *You willlll kill Luuke SkyWallkeer!!!!!  Hiss.....Hiss....
> 
> 
> *



WHOA, Hold the phone here, you're on my side, remember?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *WHOA, Hold the phone here, you're on my side, remember? *



Looks to me like your alone caught with your pants down and your @ss hanging out in the breeze.:rofl: 

OR

Maybe it's like in grade school when you standing in line with everyone else while the teacher asks for a volunteer to step forward. Then you know everyone else steps back leaving you at the front.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Looks to me like your alone caught with your pants down and your @ss hanging out in the breeze.:rofl:
> 
> OR
> ...



I like the 2nd version better, I'd get arrested on the first one!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *You needent feel threatened young sith, better jedi have failed to topple my Imperial Powers,  besides........ you still have  usefulness to me ....... I can use you as a bad example.....
> 
> Muhaaaaaaaahahaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaa
> ...



Better Jedi? There have been none better than me!

Bad example? We are related, like it or not. Even you feel tempted ,just as you feel threatened.

Even the young recruit in Ohio is weakening!


----------



## Seig (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Better Jedi? There have been none better than me!
> 
> Bad example? We are related, like it or not. Even you feel tempted ,just as you feel threatened.
> ...


But I am NOT


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But I am NOT *



Ah Ha ! Made you look!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Even the young recruit in Ohio is weakening! *




Weakened!!!!!!!????? I have you know that I've never felt so strong, powerful, and quick in my life as of now. Even between going from wrestling practice then drive directly to karate class. I still haven't seen you put couple of pennies down there in the health section. Wait until I put up my delt. workout.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Weakened!!!!!!!????? I have you know that I've never felt so strong, powerful, and quick in my life as of now. Even between going from wrestling practice then drive directly to karate class. I still haven't seen you put couple of pennies down there in the health section. Wait until I put up my delt. workout.   *




I won't either. I just follow my own ideas, and pick up on what others give. Like Kenpo techniques/forms, I won't discuss them, I'll just try to listen, learn.

But I'm da man anyway, rough, and ready!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I won't either.  *



 Bumber.


----------

